# Vienna Master Series "Romantic Piano Music" Vol 2



## PianoOne (Sep 21, 2011)

Greetings - I'm new to this site. I own the above 2-CD set, but the label was destroyed when water spilled on it.

Does anyone have a playlist for Vol. 2? I am dying to learn the piece on Track #17, but have no clue as the composer or title. I was able to find a playlist for Vol. 1, but not vol. 2. 

Your assistance will be deeply appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

there was a thread here about vienna master series. other than that i'm not sure. you may have to contact the company pilz directly, there's some info on that here. good luck.


----------

